# 04 Gto Vs 05 Gto



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Is the 04 GTO that big of a dog to the 05 GTO?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

NT91 said:


> Is the 04 GTO that big of a dog to the 05 GTO?


I'm suprised at how close the 04 is to the 05. IMO with equal drivers, less than a 1/2 second in the 1/4.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

NT91 said:


> Is the 04 GTO that big of a dog to the 05 GTO?


They are both GTO's and Not Mustangs , neither is a dog. 
LS1 vs LS2 ; Pricing ; Exterior Looks ; and Available Mods are the biggest Diffs to me. Oh yea , dont forget the radiator overflow location and the Pod wiring ...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I've always been an 04 guy at heart.... mainly because I own one and partly because I haven't had an 05 outrun me yet..... I enjoy the basic styling of the 04's, but that's just me. :cheers


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

NT91 said:


> Is the 04 GTO that big of a dog to the 05 GTO?


No. 

Think about how stupid your question is.


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

NT91 said:


> Is the 04 GTO that big of a dog to the 05 GTO?


Well, the '04 is a 5.7 and the '05 is a 6.0. So, since the 05's have .3 liters shaved off of the block, that would mean that they weigh less. So, YES! The '04 is that big of a dog! :lol: 

This is a JOKE! DO NOT take it any other way! I love the 04's.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> partly because I haven't had an 05 outrun me yet..... I enjoy the basic styling of the 04's, but that's just me. :cheers


That's because you haven't raced me yet!  

J/K Fat Bitch! :cheers 

Both cars are awesome. It's all about who has more money and time to sink into them!


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

gameover said:


> That's because you haven't raced me yet!
> 
> J/K Fat Bitch! :cheers
> 
> Both cars are awesome. It's all about who has more money and time to sink into them!


 :agree 

:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

gameover said:


> That's because you haven't raced me yet!
> 
> J/K Fat Bitch! :cheers
> 
> Both cars are awesome. It's all about who has more money and time to sink into them!


 :agree as well, Fatty will get outran eventually.......


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Stock, my '04 put down 310 rwhp (dynojet)

At dyno day saw several 05's stock around low 330's 

aint' stock no more and can damn near see the gas gauge move.

instant econ down to 2.2 mpg on hard accell :rofl:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

^^mine says 1.8 under full acceleration....... go figure! :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> ^^mine says 1.8 under full acceleration....... go figure! :cheers


If it reaches 0.0, will it go backwards ? :rofl:


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

westell said:


> If it reaches 0.0, will it go backwards ? :rofl:


Will the gauge go up if you floor it in reverse?


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I have raced a couple of 05's at the track, it really is the driver. my GTO ran consistent 13.8s. One 05 ran 13.5 the other could not run quicker than 13.9. As for racing a Mach1 I raced an 04 and wiped the street with him.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Tom said:


> Will the gauge go up if you floor it in reverse?


Nope, tried it...... :willy:


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think the 04 has a cleaner look, but I want an 05.


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I'm suprised at how close the 04 is to the 05. IMO with equal drivers, less than a 1/2 second in the 1/4.



Half a second is how many car lengths? 4? 5?

Let's see; 105mph X 0.5 seconds = 77ft. Yep; that's about 5 car lengths.  
That's considerable, IF they actually are .5 seconds quicker.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

.......cough, cough......b.s...... I've driven 05's and I don't think stock on stock they have enough for a 4-5 car pull on the 04's, but then again that's just me.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The only 04 GTO I have run/ watched and compared had Nitrous. He ran out of nitrous and dropped from 12.5 to 13.8-14.1. It was an a4. That same night i was running 13.4- 13.7, with one run that was13.2. As an average I was .4 to .5 faster. These were not equal though as his had an intake, and he was icing it down with every run. Plus it was the old A4 vs. M6 question.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Would it be helpful or harmful to dump a bag of ice in the air box below the filter just before a run down the track?


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> .......cough, cough......b.s...... I've driven 05's and I don't think stock on stock they have enough for a 4-5 car pull on the 04's, but then again that's just me.


Well, give your kid a calculator and have him do the math...maybe I punched in a wrong decimal place? :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

slowride said:


> Well, give your kid a calculator and have him do the math...maybe I punched in a wrong decimal place? :cheers


Not saying you did the math wrong, I'm saying that stock on stock real world numbers.... I don't agree. :cheers


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

Keep in mind that if the GTO's aren't doing 105mph in the traps, then that half-second will not be 77 feet. If they are only doing 100, then it is 73 feet. That's still well over 4 car lengths...
Those are 'real' numbers.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

slowride said:


> Keep in mind that if the GTO's aren't doing 105mph in the traps, then that half-second will not be 77 feet. If they are only doing 100, then it is 73 feet. That's still well over 4 car lengths...
> Those are 'real' numbers.


Oh for gods sake I give up! I'm just saying that I've seen two average guys race an 04 vs 05 and they were dead even till they ran out of road....


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Oh for gods sake I give up! I'm just saying that I've seen two average guys race an 04 vs 05 and they were dead even till they ran out of road....


especially considering the frikkin 2nd-3rd shift I blew at HRP yesterday on a pass  DAMN - thought they made those gears out of rubber now :rofl:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

westell said:


> especially considering the frikkin 2nd-3rd shift I blew at HRP yesterday on a pass  DAMN - thought they made those gears out of rubber now :rofl:


 :lol: whats your best time so far?


----------

